# Carbon?



## Derek Layton (Apr 23, 2009)

I am setting up a new tank, my first cichlids tank
over the past 5 or 6 years, I have kept various tropical tanks.
when I was just getting started, I lady that maintained tanks for a living told me that you can't have enough carbon filtration.
Do you also use carbon filtration in cichlid tanks
I know that I read a post where someone said he did not use any carbon 
Maybe I am confused about why I am/have been using the carbon in my tropical tanks
where do people keep it and how much do you need if any
I feel dumb asking this quesiton, but I have not seem anyone else talking about it
thanks in advance for the help

-Derek-


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Most don't use it on a regular basis. It can be expensive to keep up with and in a well maintained tank
fish will do great without it. So, it just doesn't justify keeping up with it. I think the trend to use carbon 
goes back a bit, but now the emphasis seems to be on water changes. Water changes will remove 
and dilute organics or whatever else the carbon is removing. Some keep carbon around to remove 
meds, if needed. If you do a search on this forum for 'carbon', I think you'll find a lot of reading on the 
topic and a lot of different ideas. Read them all and use your judgment.



> Maybe I am confused about why I am/have been using the carbon in my tropical tanks


My personal rule is to not use or do anything in or with my tanks unless I know specifically what good 
it does or why I do it. You can greatly simplify the fish keeping experience that way. Save $$ too.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Nope, you don't need the carbon, unless you are using it to remove medications from your tank. If your filter has a spot for carbon, simply fill it with more filtering stuff, or water polishing pads.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

What does carbon remove exactly?? the guy at my LFS told me it removes Impurites in the water. Like what?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

illusions2281 said:


> What does carbon remove exactly?? the guy at my LFS told me it removes Impurites in the water. Like what?


Always good to ask these types of questions. Here's some info. Most aquariums don't have anything that needs to be removed 
other than dissolved organics. It will remove those, but so will water changes and other proper maintenance methods.

I think this line from that link sums it up.
_
Once very popular in the 1980s, its use is better understood in the 21st Century and it is less used 
today by experienced aquarists._

_It is probably overused by the beginner as it is commonly supplied with new filters and aquariums 
by manufacturers by default and users are often advised to replace it every month. This is probably a 
needless monthly expense if the tank is new and the tap water is already pre-treated with a water 
conditioner. _


----------

